# 8 week old Mini-Rex's looking for loving homes - Rock Hill, South Carolina



## Lydia (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello everyone!
We have several 8 week old purebred Mini Rex's that need some loving homes. They are weaned and litter box trained (for the most part). They are all loving and adventurous, and very sociable. 

For more information on their background, please refer to my introduction post here:

Greetings from South Carolina!

We have a fair amount of girls and boys. Since a lot of them look alike, it's hard to keep track of who's who. If you are interested in a particular gender, please just let me know and we can check. 

We are located in Rock Hill, South Carolina, just south of Charlotte, North Carolina.
We would be willing to drive out and meet you half way, even if you are out of state. 

These babies really deserve loving homes! We love them dearly, but can only take care of so many bunnies without it getting too crowded.

Here are some pictures of the adorable babies in question!


*Baby # 1

*
























*Baby # 2*
He looks exactly like his daddy, Twinkle.























*Baby # 3*























*Baby # 4*























*Baby # 5*
He is a real sweetie!























*Baby # 6*























*Baby # 7*
Doesn't he look adorable with his one white paw?























*Baby # 8*























*Baby # 9*























*Baby # 10*


















*Baby # 11*

















*Baby # 12*























*Baby # 13*



















These babies are all extremely loving and need some caring people to take them in. 

Please let me know if your interested! 

Thanks!


----------



## Elliot (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow..I am in love with #13!! They are all gorgeous. :inlove:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 16, 2012)

Holy moly, that is a lot of bunnies!! Good luck finding them homes


----------



## Lydia (Jun 16, 2012)

*Elliot wrote: *


> Wow..I am in love with #13!! They are all gorgeous. :inlove:


I'm so glad you like him! He is a very sweet little boy. After I saw your post, I went and gave him a snuggle. Would you be interested in adopting him? He has been well socialized, and I'm sure he would get along with your other bunnies famously.


----------



## Ape337 (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG!!! They are ADORABLE! :biggrin:


----------



## Lydia (Jun 16, 2012)

*Ape337 wrote: *


> OMG!!! They are ADORABLE! :biggrin:


Thank you! They definitely are adorable! If you or someone you know is interested in adopting a bunny, please let me know! They want to find new homes and spread the cuteness around! :bunny19


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 17, 2012)

Love the black vms! Good luck finding homes


----------



## LaylaLop (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm in SC and if anyone I know of is searching for bunnies I'll let them know. Can't take any myself though!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Lydia (Jun 18, 2012)

*LaylaLop wrote: *


> I'm in SC and if anyone I know of is searching for bunnies I'll let them know. Can't take any myself though!


Glad to meet another bunny lover from SC! Please do let people know about these babies. They really deserve loving homes, and if those homes were local, all the better!


----------

